# Wainscoting panel board...does it need to be glued?



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

creamaster said:


> I'm planning on installing wainscoting panel board in our living room and am curious if nailing is enough or do I need to glue also. .


You should most definitely use paneling adhesive.



creamaster said:


> We currently have a wallpaper that resembles wainscoting and if no gluing is required I wont bother with removing it and simply install and nail the panel board over top. The walls are drywall btw...


If this is your own home, I'd suggest doing this right. 
You don't want to put the effort, time and materials into doing this project, only to have issues with the panels bowing, or separating. 
Then you would either have to live with it, or remove itall and do it again = waste.
Do it right the first time.



creamaster said:


> ....One last question, should I leave a 1/16 " gap at each end of the panels for expansion and caulk fill? Thanks for any advice.


That depends on the time of year you install it. 
Summer: It's expanded = Install tightly.
Winter: It is contracted = 1/16" gap at panel's seams/joints

Install it accordingly.

Fill seam/joints with a fine bead of latex caulking.


----------

